# Note for those looking to buy a GTX 460



## AcceleratorX (Oct 16, 2011)

If you are on the market and looking to buy a GTX 460 card for SLI or single use, I wanted to inform you that there is a "different" GTX 460 available from some manufacturers (right now, *Palit*, *Gainward* and *Gigabyte*).

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460

It appears to me that the v2 460 is an underclocked GTX 560 (Ti) with 64 bits of the memory bus disabled, thus giving it a 192-bit interface.

Currently, the performance of the new GTX 460 is unknown, as well as whether it will be able to do SLI with the old GTX 460s. Because the memory configuration is the same as the GTX 550 Ti, it is expected that the performance will drop a little when the full 1GB of memory is being used, or at high resolutions with AA and AF (since it is speculated that the last 256MB receives only 64-bits of bandwidth).

Overall, though, it should be close enough to the current GTX 460 due to a bump in the clockspeeds. GeForce GTX 460 SE v2 is also available, and looking at that one, it appears the performance will be equal to or lower than the 550 Ti, which begs the question of why this card exists.

Please be wary if this matters to you 

EDIT: Some interesting information is given on this thread about the v2 Palit card. It seems the GTX 460 is headed for end of life and this V2 is a limited stock. It seems it's faster but someone needs to do high res AA+AF tests + full 1GB load to see if it's lower under those circumstances.

[Convergent] Announcing Palit GTX460 1GB 192B GF114 - www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmm, confusing, but power consumption should go down and allow the cards to OC further(560s can OC to 900 easily), the drop in bus width should be negated by the bump in Clockspeed, but this card may just be a tad bit slower than the original 460. 

nVidia is just using the skewed 560 chips here, dropping the production of 460 chips completely, cost cutting :sigh:


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 16, 2011)

Reading the thread, it seems clear why the 460s are currently having a price drop - they're going to be discontinued soon. Get yours while you can, if you want to. Brands other than Palit and Gigabyte are still (for now) selling the original GTX 460.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

Not discontinued, since they are using scrapped 560 chips it will continue as long as 560s are produced, but prices will drop further, and also increase profit for nVidia.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 16, 2011)

^Not sure, this post seems to imply that the products will be off the shelves soon, because NVIDIA probably wants to get the GTX 550 Ti cards moving quick.......



			
				HardwareZone forum said:
			
		

> All previous generation of GTX460 models has been discontinued.
> 
> GTX460 GF114 is the new one, and will have *limited stocks*.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> ^Not sure, this post seems to imply that the products will be off the shelves soon, because NVIDIA probably wants to get the GTX 550 Ti cards moving quick.......


By limited stocks I think he means small supply, because unlike GTX460 V1 this one is not being manufactured, but the defective GTX560s are turned into this, so supply will be smaller and will fluctuate, this is a scrapped part being reused, the more the process matures the defective 560 chips will start to decrease and hence 460 supply will decrease as well, by that time 660 will launch so 560 will take 460s position.


----------



## LemonNCheese (Oct 17, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> If you are on the market and looking to buy a GTX 460 card for SLI or single use, I wanted to inform you that there is a "different" GTX 460 available from some manufacturers (right now, *Palit*, *Gainward* and *Gigabyte*).
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
> 
> ...



I really want you to look at Asus GTX 460 
Brand New ASUS GTX460 graphics card 115% Performance Over-clocked Warranty | eBay

how will it perfor against MSI GTX560


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

LemonNCheese said:


> I really want you to look at Asus GTX 460
> Brand New ASUS GTX460 graphics card 115% Performance Over-clocked Warranty | eBay
> 
> how will it perfor against MSI GTX560


Not VFM, at that price 6850 hold better VFM.
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/313?vs=291


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not VFM, at that price 6850 hold better VFM.
> AnandTech - Bench - GPU11



The Asus card is clocked close to the 560 speeds, as such it will be quite close to the GTX 560 non-Ti. I agree that the Asus card is overpriced given it's performance.

However, MSI's GTX 560 is available at 11.5K to 12K, which makes it the better card given the price. Also, I'm not sure why some sites are not stocking it, but cheaper 560s are available - POV and Palit, both about 10.8K. Excellent value for those prices even against the 6870.

(Note for buyer if interested: Palit's GTX 560 OC has a very barebones cooling system - small heatsink, no VRM cooling. As such the OC potential is quite limited due to that, and there are reports of high temperatures. POV's card is based off NVIDIA's reference design and thus should have decent overclockability. Both cards are available at techshop.in. But as with all of these graphics cards, you get what you pay for, so go for a better brand if you can stretch your budget, though the POV card doesn't seem to have any obvious issues).


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

Unnecessary confusion.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Unnecessary confusion.



If you mean my posts, then I'm sorry, I'm just trying to offer alternatives


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> If you mean my posts, then I'm sorry, I'm just trying to offer alternatives


Not at all.  My bad. 

Unnecessary confusion by nVidia.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2011)

FYI MSI 560GTX is available for as low as 10400(at SMC) which is cheaper than most of the 6870 cards..and as we all know better performing too...and it can be overclocked easily so this is a good time to buy this card if u have 10k..


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> FYI MSI 560GTX is available for as low as *10400(at SMC)* which is cheaper than most of the 6870 cards*..and as we all know better performing too...*and it can be overclocked easily so this is a good time to buy this card if u have 10k..



Cheaper? May be. Better performing? No. GTX 560 and HD 6870 have the exact performance.

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/4/292180/original/Avg%201920.png

For 10.4k, I'd get it. But it's available for 11.5k. *MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5*


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2011)

Strange..I read online that it slightly outperforms 6870 in most games...anyways it's still a winner at that price..

Regarding the price...they don't update their website frequently..I went there 3 weeks ago to buy 6870 Hawk @11.2k instead they gave me MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 (has 2 fans) for 10400 VAT incl. 

AnandTech - Bench - GPU11
This is a comparison b/w 6870 and 470 as they have the newer 560Ti on their list not the one being discussed..and 560 is better than 470 in most games(source Nvidia)


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

USD to INR fluctuations. Prices have increased.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Cheaper? May be. Better performing? No. GTX 560 and HD 6870 have the exact performance.
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/G/4/292180/original/Avg%201920.png
> 
> For 10.4k, I'd get it. But it's available for 11.5k. *MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5*


No, POV GTX560 is 10.5k: *techshop.in/store/point-view-gefor...card-buy-online-india-p-8224.html?cPath=320_4

I guess its a pretty good deal, its the stock cooler, so should oc properly.



Reaper_vivek said:


> Strange..I read online that it slightly outperforms 6870 in most games...anyways it's still a winner at that price..
> 
> Regarding the price...they don't update their website frequently..I went there 3 weeks ago to buy 6870 Hawk @11.2k instead they gave me MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 (has 2 fans) for 10400 VAT incl.
> 
> ...


Please show me a review, the 470 is hardly touched by heavily OC'ed 560TI cards(only 1GHz Gigabyte SOC 560TI barely beats the 470, upto 1080p), no way a normal 560(non TI) can touch it, 560 is a good card, and as I had shown above its available for 10.5k, but 470 has more performance any day. 

The POV 560 @ 10.5k is better VFM than 6870.


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, POV GTX560 is 10.5k: *techshop.in/store/point-view-gefor...card-buy-online-india-p-8224.html?cPath=320_4


From your link, inclusive of tax it becomes 11,029.  Plus add 287 for shipping. SMC ships at the price they mention. yeah, 10.7k with Bank transfer.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

ico said:


> From your link, inclusive of tax it becomes 11,029.  Plus add 287 for shipping. SMC ships at the price they mention. yeah, 10.7k with Bank transfer.


Still not bad, what gets me though is that POV is distributed by Tirupati, they have their HQ in kolkata, so prices of tirupati imported stuff is always less here, I bet it will be available for 10.5k here(+tax).


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2011)

@tkin 
GeForce GTX 560 - Performance - GeForce
check the graphics performance chart in the link..

Also check out these (though these have user's opinions.)
Gigabyte GTX 460 SOV vs. GTX470 vs. GTX560 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays
GTX 470 or GTX 560? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

and 560 can be easily OC'ed as compared to 470(which is very noisy and gets very hot) so it's a better card overall


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> @tkin
> GeForce GTX 560 - Performance - GeForce
> check the graphics performance chart in the link..
> 
> ...


The first link is from nVidia and they are always lying, all manufacturers lie about their products, so people would buy 560 instead of 470.

In the later links they are talking about GTX560 *Ti*, the 560 that you see selling for less is the normal 560, NOT the Ti model, this is a confusion nVidia created intentionally so people would screw up and buy the 560 which is slower that 560 Ti. The 560 Ti matches the 470 when heavily oc'ed, but the normal 560 is just too slow.

Open the links and see it properly, in both the links they are talking about 470 vs 560 *Ti*.

When the 560 Ti launched, the normal 560 was not even hinted by nVidia, so people dropped the Ti suffix when talking about it, like how we talk about AMD 8150 but don't always say FX8150, now if AMD launches a processor that's AMD 8150 which is slower than FX8150 we would mix up.

560 Ti: GeForce GTX 560 Ti - Specifications - GeForce
560: GeForce GTX 560 - Specifications - GeForce

Check and compare the specs.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2011)

Clearly you didn't go through the links..they are talking abt 560..though they mention that Ti would be a better choice than others...

I know the diff b/w 560 and the Ti version..

Anyways the discussion was about 560 being better than 6870, which it clearly is..
FYI the non Ti version has just 48 cores locked as compared to the Ti one..so the performance difference isn't that much as you are implying


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Clearly you didn't go through the links..they are talking abt 560..though they mention that Ti would be a better choice than others...
> 
> I know the diff b/w 560 and the Ti version..


Well, apparently you can't read then:

*1st Link you posted:* Gigabyte GTX 460 SOV vs. GTX470 vs. GTX560 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

3rd post, user name barrymobiel gives review of GTX560 Ti, dunno why!

Go down a few posts, user name meganano(who is the original poster/thread starter) posts link to this card: Amazon.com: MSI GeForce GTX560 1 GB DDR5 2DVI/Mini HDMI PCI-Express Video Card N560GTX TI TWIN FROZR II OC: Electronics
And also posts a review of 560 *Ti*
Conclusion : Five Overclocked GeForce GTX 560 Ti Cards, Compared

Just below that user name jtt283 posts link to this card: Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

I can go on, but you get the point.

*2nd Link you posted:* GTX 470 or GTX 560? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

The first post, in the freaking first post, thread starter/OP compares these two cards
Newegg.com - MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

The top card, looks familiar?

A little below that user name rising powers talk about this card: Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 


So, its confirmed, you don't know the difference between 560Ti and 560 and then try to justify it 

PS: I dunno why admins don't fix this forum, tried to post the entire post and it crashed with a database error, the link parser is botched and they do nothing to fix it.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2011)

I stand corrected!!(I didn't go through the links) I was going about their discussion as they rarely mentioned Ti..

and I am not justifying nor do I need to abt the difference b/w the Ti and the older version


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I stand corrected!!(I didn't go through the links) I was going about their discussion as they rarely mentioned Ti..
> 
> and I am not justifying nor do I need to abt the difference b/w the Ti and the older version


Its not your fault, since 560Ti was release we always refer to as 560, and normal 560 is called 560 non-Ti and no one buys that anyway.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its not your fault, since 560Ti was release we always refer to as 560, and normal 560 is called 560 non-Ti and no one buys that anyway.



I don't know, if priced close to the 6870 it may actually be a very good option to go get a GTX 560 Non-Ti. Nothing wrong with either the 6870 or the 560 though, both are great cards for the price!


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> I don't know, if priced close to the 6870 it may actually be a very good option to go get a GTX 560 Non-Ti. Nothing wrong with either the 6870 or the 560 though, both are great cards for the price!


560 is a VFM card no doubt, I agree, but you cannot compare it with 470, 480, 560Ti, 570 or 580, it can be compared to 460 1GB or 6870.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> 560 is a VFM card no doubt, I agree, but you cannot compare it with 470, 480, 560Ti, 570 or 580, it can be compared to 460 1GB or 6870.



If you are speaking absolutely, then yes, most likely the 470 will beat the 560 overall. But have a look here:

Palit GeForce GTX 560 2 GB Review - Page 27/31 | techPowerUp

There are enough games where 560 is either very close or equal to the 470, and one game where it outright beats the 470 (COD: MW2). Given their summary, 100% vs. 106% isn't a huge difference, and thus these two cards can be "compared" since they still fall into the same performance category. Actually, if I look at the dynamics, 90% of the performance for <90% of the price is a very good deal however I might see it 

GTX 470, however, has a clearer advantage in non-gaming applications.

BTW, NVIDIA's charts on the GeForce optimize site are actually a very good indicator of relative performance, at least from my experience comparing various NVIDIA cards. The deal is that GTX 470 and 560 have differently configured architectures and thus respond differently to different workloads. Witcher 2 particularly may be favouring the 460/560/560 Ti configuration. *Note that even on NVIDIA's website, all games do not perform better on 560 vs. 470 - this is a particular case for Witcher 2 (and a few other games like Alice: Madness Returns).*


----------

